# General International 50-200r



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Great review, thanks for posting.
This was one of the saws I was looking at when I bought my current saw, but money was an issue.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Good looking saw there! Thanks for the review.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx for the review, Enjoy… I'm in the market for a 3-5 Hp saw now and have it narrowed down to two. Just need to pull the trigger. Enjoy!


----------



## geekwoodworker (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the review. This is the saw I have been looking for a long time. I want one with same pro's as you such as the trunions and 2 HP motor. Have looked at sawstop but price is too much. I can get the 50-200R for $1200.00 on sale here. Good price.

Again thanks for the review and I would love to see the new fence.


----------



## gotnonickname (Feb 4, 2014)

Will try to get pictures of the saw with the new fence by weekend. Too many issues right now to deal with, but will try. Go to the VSCTools website and they will have some info on making the fence rail system. I made my rails so I can easily rip to 36" 
Front rail 3×3 x 1/4" 60 long angle
Tube 2×3 x 10gauge 64" long
rear rail 2×2 x 1/8" x 60 long angle
Front rail was mounted using 4 holes and the 8mm threaded holes on table and wings.
Same on back
front rail flush with left extension edge
material was around $80 and only took a few hours to drill and tap. The paint took the longest. USE REALLY GOOD PAINT. I used Rustoleum and was not happy with finish. Probably still too cold to paint when i did paint, but the thickness of the paint is a liittle weak. Should have sent out to the local powder coater and did it right.
tube mounted 4" right of left extension edge
rear rail mounted flush with left extension edge same as front
I also do not have an extension table to make up the space on the right extension table to end of rails. Made a glide on the end of the fence like the one one the fence that came with the saw, so the fence will slide smoothly and not fail into void. Fence needs support from edge to edge like the factory fence. Have pictures of the glide that i can send you if you use this VSCTools fence. Glide cost around $5-$10 using nail on chair bottom glides and a 1/4 - 20 threaded rod and nuts.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the review. That saw looks very solid. Congrats.


----------



## gotnonickname (Feb 4, 2014)

some pictures of the fence.
My quick and easy fence for dado work.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats


----------

